# Kijiji Gibson chinese copy



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

An honest ad. finally.

Hello selling a Chibson Gibson copy sounds decent has had a minor 
neck repair before I received it but has remained solid 180.00.
And I will repeat this is not a Gibson so do not expect miracles!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> An honest ad. finally.
> 
> Hello selling a Chibson Gibson copy sounds decent has had a minor
> neck repair before I received it but has remained solid 180.00.
> And I will repeat this is not a Gibson so do not expect miracles!!


An honest ad and a fair price.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it is honest in the dishonesty of the guitar.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

In the ad it states "NO TRADES CASH ONLY" What the hell would you trade for a $180.00 guitar? Your mother in-law.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> In the ad it states "NO TRADES CASH ONLY" What the hell would you trade for a $180.00 guitar? Your mother in-law.


I've recieved some pretty creative trade offers before...cellphones, video games, paintball gear etc . nothing ive ever been interested in tho. the only limitation is your imagination.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I once got a mid 70's Buick Skylark as a trade offer. I was actually quite amused, but the car required work and I'm no mechanic.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

fredyfreeloader said:


> In the ad it states "NO TRADES CASH ONLY" What the hell would you trade for a $180.00 guitar? Your mother in-law.


I actually burst out laughing when I read this... In front of my wife...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

me too. hahahaha


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Possible trades:
pickups from a different guitar, tuning machines, hardware, hard shell multi stand case, 
another inexpensive guitar or bass, P.A speakers, microphones or stands.

thats the stuff I can think I'd trade a 180.00 guitar for

180 bucks can go a long way in bartering if both sides are willing to haggle or barter in good faith


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

A set of strings would be good trade fodder for that.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Somebody paid to do a neck repair on a fake?


----------



## Jive (Sep 11, 2013)

Noise Supply said:


> I actually burst out laughing when I read this... In front of my wife...


Lol glad I wasn't the only one!! I was thinking I could round up some used diapers and a few slices of last weeks pizza. Honestly I'd someone felt good with it all the power to them. I wouldn't want the copy though and I'm happy to see the seller being honest on its origins.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess I'm too late to the table...ad is pulled. I'd have grabbed that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I bought that it would be for the sole purpose of destroying it.

Such guitars should not be allowed past our borders.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a fake gibson, and it actually plays quite well, after the previous owner put 600.00 into it, he was selling all his gear, guitars , amps , effects , stands cables, and would not separate it, all i wanted was the amp, so i bought all of it...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> If I bought that it would be for the sole purpose of destroying it.
> 
> Such guitars should not be allowed past our borders.


because is fake, or country of origin??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> because is fake, or country of origin??


Because it's fake.

Why would I care about country of origin?

I have no problem with inexpensive guitars. Just don't put somebody else's logo on your product. That's just plain sleezy.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

From my understanding, in the U.S. you can't legally sell it used either. I remember seeing a Youtube video by PixxyLixxx where he was going on about copies he bought, and how he'd never be able to sell them because of the legalities.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DrHook said:


> From my understanding, in the U.S. you can't legally sell it used either. I remember seeing a Youtube video by PixxyLixxx where he was going on about copies he bought, and how he'd never be able to sell them because of the legalities.


Hmmm.....so what about kit cars, many of which have emblems from cars which they are not?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Because it's fake.
> 
> Why would I care about country of origin?
> 
> I have no problem with inexpensive guitars. Just don't put somebody else's logo on your product. That's just plain sleezy.


I'm asking because I'm also on other forums where a lot of posters are Pro US, Anti pacific rim...and cant see past the label of the equipment they are buying. It drives me nuts. I wondered if this was the angle you were coming from....

Do I think its sleazy? Hell yes. Would I buy one from the source? Not in a million. Agreed, that they should no be allowed to be sold here...BUt, would I have picked that one up for $180 to plink around with it? Sure. It could actually be a fun player or something to practice mods on etc...its always good to have a beater or to pass on to a beginner.

Besides, Its already built and past through the market and being legitimately being sold as a fake...no biggie IMO.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

DrHook said:


> From my understanding, in the U.S. you can't legally sell it used either. I remember seeing a Youtube video by PixxyLixxx where he was going on about copies he bought, and how he'd never be able to sell them because of the legalities.


Which is why, one day, that guitar will be sold to some unsuspecting buyer as a real Gibson. That's why these aren't allowed on kijiji. They're illegal in Canada too.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

At the end of the day (and really, at the beginning), these clones are blatant copyright infringement cases. Whether on the primary or secondary market, somebody's trademark is being used in an unauthorized manor. That's why they are illegal to import into Canada, the USA and a whole host of other countries.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Which is why, one day, that guitar will be sold to some unsuspecting buyer as a real Gibson. *That's why these aren't allowed on kijiji*. They're illegal in Canada too.


i flag them when i see them. i did get an email once from one of the mods there that they have no interest in getting into "all that". he didnt feel as though he had the time to verify claims as to whether the instrument was a fake or if it was even illegal as i claimed. i think they probably have my email addy filtered out and my flags prolly go right to spam folder hahaha


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i flag them when i see them.


I do that too, there's too many people out there that will buy these thinking they're the real deal.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the buyers are more informed on the fakes out there, all they need to do is search, it would be so much easier to fake a fender, you could easily have a USA neck on a mexico body.
when i let my fake Gibson go , i would never pass it on as the real deal..


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

*RE: Diablo - "Hmmm.....so what about kit cars, many of which have emblems from cars which they are not?"*

Well that also depends on which country we're talking about as trademark laws and fraudulent advertising would play a factor. Usually a one-off "fan built" with logos etc is fine, and they can resell it as long as the advertising is truthful. Where the feds and the manufacturers take issue with is when every attempt is made to resemble and market the item as the genuine item, and that would include logos etc. Most kit car companies as a rule don't include logos unless licensing permits.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I'm asking because I'm also on other forums where a lot of posters are Pro US, Anti pacific rim...and cant see past the label of the equipment they are buying. It drives me nuts. I wondered if this was the angle you were coming from....
> 
> Do I think its sleazy? Hell yes. Would I buy one from the source? Not in a million. Agreed, that they should no be allowed to be sold here...BUt, would I have picked that one up for $180 to plink around with it? Sure. It could actually be a fun player or something to practice mods on etc...its always good to have a beater or to pass on to a beginner.
> 
> Besides, Its already built and past through the market and being legitimately being sold as a fake...no biggie IMO.


The reason I think these guitars shouldn't be allowed here and definitely should NOT be re-sold is the fact that somewhere down the line, there's always a chance that some poor schmuck who maybe doesn't know much about guitars, will buy it and think it's real.

When he tries to sell it later, there can be big problems.

Copies are one thing, but deliberate misrepresentation and illegal use of another company's logo is not something I will support in any way.

- - - Updated - - -



Rick31797 said:


> I think the buyers are more informed on the fakes out there, all they need to do is search, it would be so much easier to fake a fender, you could easily have a USA neck on a mexico body.
> when i let my fake Gibson go , i would never pass it on as the real deal..



Fair enough, but what about the guy you sell it to, or the guy after him?

I'm not questioning YOUR ethics, but it's not hard to imagine how a guitar falsely labeled as a Gibson Les Paul could eventually be sold as the real deal.

I just think that by buying these guitars, we're ultimately supporting their production and hence are a part of the problem.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> I'm not questioning YOUR ethics, but it's not hard to imagine how a guitar falsely labeled as a Gibson Les Paul could eventually be sold as the real deal.


Everyday people are unwillingly buying fake products,with brand names on them, the market is full of them, the kiosk in malls are known for selling fake items,my daughter paid 80.00 for a purse, only to find out its was a fake brand name.. you cant get 10.00 for it now....I would think if somebody is buying a high end Gibson and is looking to spend 1500 or 2 grand for a used one, have done there homework.. if you see a Les paul standard and the guy wants 900.00 for it, its a red flag, I suppose before i let mine go i could brand in the back of the headstock, " This is Fake " but this guitar has so many signs that jump out at you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

CHIBSON les paul


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> Everyday people are unwillingly buying fake products,with brand names on them, the market is full of them, the kiosk in malls are known for selling fake items,my daughter paid 80.00 for a purse, only to find out its was a fake brand name.. you cant get 10.00 for it now....I would think if somebody is buying a high end Gibson and is looking to spend 1500 or 2 grand for a used one, have done there homework.. if you see a Les paul standard and the guy wants 900.00 for it, its a red flag, I suppose before i let mine go i could brand in the back of the headstock, " This is Fake " but this guitar has so many signs that jump out at you.


You have to remember that half the people out there have below average intelligence.... blaming the buyer for buying a fake just because you know its a fake ins't right.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> You have to remember that half the people out there have below average intelligence.


You don't have to be below intelligence to be taken, just watch a few episodes of American Greed, people see passed the expression that everybody has heard a million times, If something sounds *too good to be true, it probably is.*


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So, if the seller of the fake gibby sanded off the name and then sold it...is it still a crime??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> So, if the seller of the fake gibby sanded off the name and then sold it...is it still a crime??


I seriously doubt many will object to a well made or even a pos that just _looks _like a Les Paul.

It gets dicey for me when you forge the logo.

That's bad.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

It's sleazy and illegal. And it is not victimless. Sand off the confusingly similar label, it's a whole new ball of wax. But unless that's done...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, just to rustle some feathers here...Next to a pre-lawsuit Tokai Love rock and the Elitist (Japan market headstock) , I cant think of any other copy that looks as good as the legit LP. The finishing touch for me is the (patented??) head stock design. If I happened to come across a used forged copy that played every bit as good as an Elitist or a Love Rock, for a decent price, I'd probably pick it up...regardless of copyright laws. IMO, Gibson needs to take a long, hard look at their absurd pricing. I will never, ever buy one at those values...ever. Not for absurd pricing for hit and miss quality...I'm not sure which is more criminal...Like Snap ON tools...nice tools...but overpriced junk. Its time these manufacturers wake up and give us something reasonable. Until then, I'll spend my money elsewhere


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree Gibsons tend to be priced on the ridiculous side--most of them at least--there are a few exceptions--depending on your resources--that's why a lot of people buy used, and that's another reason the counterfeits exist as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No. feathers rustled here.


In fact, until recently I was one of the more vocal critics of Gibson's value for the dollar.

I still think many of their models are overpriced, but I came into some money this summer and decided to buy that "one" Les Paul that I had always dreamed about, price be damned.

I chose a 2013 R7 VOS Goldtop.

I'm no spring chicken and have owned many guitars over my life, including four other Les Pauls.

I can tell you without hesitation that this one is quite different. IMO there is clearly value in this guitar above and beyond what was there in the others I've owned.

I tend to live in the $500~$1500 snack bracket when it comes to electric guitars.

Some guitars are worth more if you can afford them.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> No. feathers rustled here.
> 
> In fact, until recently I was one of the more vocal critics of Gibson's value for the dollar.
> 
> ...


$500-1500 is an acceptable range for a fine instrument in my books. $3k +++ for hit and miss is not. Sweet deal that you found "The One", and you have my envy....however, going through 4 LP's to get there is somewhat proving of my point. These are hand made instruments. Each and every one should be a piece of perfection, yet many are not. Why is it that Japan can produce fine instruments of equal quality or better, _consistently and for less? _I'm not talking super premium tops or anything exotic....But pick up the $3300 Gibson ES and compare it to something else...Say an Ibanez AG95 or Epiphone Casino or Broadway. Is the gibby better? Across the board, yes (IMO) but $2000-2500 worth of better??? No way. Maybe $500 better....maybe.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> $500-1500 is an acceptable range for a fine instrument in my books. $3k +++ for hit and miss is not. Sweet deal that you found "The One", and you have my envy....however, going through 4 LP's to get there is somewhat proving of my point. These are hand made instruments. Each and every one should be a piece of perfection, yet many are not. Why is it that Japan can produce fine instruments of equal quality or better, _consistently and for less? _I'm not talking super premium tops or anything exotic....But pick up the $3300 Gibson ES and compare it to something else...Say an Ibanez AG95 or Epiphone Casino or Broadway. Is the gibby better? Across the board, yes (IMO) but $2000-2500 worth of better??? No way. Maybe $500 better....maybe.



Well, the four i went through were all fine guitars, but one was a pancake body maple necked 1977, one was a Studio model and the other was a Standard. The R7 is a bigger investment than any of those were and I can honestly feel and hear the difference.

Yes there are diminishing returns.

You don't get twice as good a guitar when you go from $1500 to $3000. 

It's wise to consider that just because a guitar is not perfectly suited to you, that doesn't mean it is of lesser quality.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have only bought two new Gibsons, A 1982 Custom i still have, and a 60th tribute LP, that was Garbage, i still say quality control is determine by price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> I have only bought two new Gibsons, A 1982 Custom i still have, and a 60th tribute LP, that was Garbage, i still say quality control is determine by price.


well henry juszkiewicz, CEO of gibson inc. says otherwise. he said, and i saw and heard it myself, that *he discovered every time he raised prices, sales increased. so he kept raising the prices till the advantage levelled out.* he said that, on camera for all the world to see. so there you go. straight from gibson's mouth, price and quality are entirely unrelated at gibson. it is the ONLY reason i have not already bought another. when i bought mine, (and sold it long ago) this was not the case, yet. if i ever did buy another it would be a used one with a neck repair. the only way to get one at a reasonable price


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> well henry juszkiewicz, CEO of gibson inc. says otherwise. he said, and i saw and heard it myself, that *he discovered every time he raised prices, sales increased. so he kept raising the prices till the advantage levelled out.* he said that, on camera for all the world to see. so there you go. straight from gibson's mouth, price and quality are entirely unrelated at gibson. it is the ONLY reason i have not already bought another. when i bought mine, (and sold it long ago) this was not the case, yet. if i ever did buy another it would be a used one with a neck repair. the only way to get one at a reasonable price


Thank you for this. Now I'm even further against this price gouging corporation. Sounds like the nonsense GM was pulling and admitted in recent years. 
Come on Godin, give us an Authentic looking LP....not the "sort of" version for us guys who love the classic look


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> well henry juszkiewicz, CEO of gibson inc. says otherwise. he said, and i saw and heard it myself, that *he discovered every time he raised prices, sales increased. so he kept raising the prices till the advantage levelled out.** he said that, on camera for all the world to see. so there you go. straight from gibson's mouth, price and quality are entirely unrelated at gibson. it is the ONLY reason i have not already bought another. when i bought mine, (and sold it long ago) this was not the case, yet. if i ever did buy another it would be a used one with a neck repair. the only way to get one at a reasonable price*


This quote by Mr Gibson has nothing too with what i said... I say, the more money you spend,the more quality control you get..You can not tell me they spend as much time on a 849.00 Gibson Tribute as they would a LP custom valued at 4,000.00, these two Guitars are not going down the same line..

As far as the comment raising prices increases sales, Of course it does, but only for a short period of time, then sales drop off...
I worked for a manufacturing company that did the same thing, there are many people sitting on the fence,not quite ready to buy, when the dealer tells them there is a price increase going through, that usually is enough for people to buy before they have to pay more for it..Its an old sales ploy that has been going on for many years.. but you can only do it so many times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> This quote by Mr Gibson has nothing too with what i said... I say, the more money you spend,the more quality control you get..You can not tell me they spend as much time on a 849.00 Gibson Tribute as they would a LP custom valued at 4,000.00, these two Guitars are not going down the same line..


There used to be a saying that I think still holds true..."Never buy a car built on a Friday or a Monday.". And the price of the object, to me, doesn't have that much bearing on the matter. The guy doing the checking still gets paid the same amount. And probably gets bounced from line to line. The only time it might make some difference is if the custom is built, from start to finish, by the same person. If it's an assembly line product, then the human factor has more bearing than price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no, he implied that the price added an exclusivity to the brand and compared it to hardly davidson. also, you can watch the video on youtube for yourself and see how they are manufactured, they do indeed go down the same line. i'm not saying they dont make great guitars. that can't be disputed. and imo, nobody makes a pick up i like better than some of gibby's. all i'm saying is, the price is marketing, that's it. i ain't rushing out to buy a prs either. gibson isnt the only ones out there doing this. again, super guitars but the price just isn't realistic (to me). fender isn't immune either. some people like to think they have something unique, custom, boutiquey, and they'll pay through the nose for it. other people, people like me, are broke-asses. we can't afford that kinda branding. to obtain it requires too much rationalizing for the dollars spent. and really for me personally, like putting pearls on swine.
:Smiley-fart:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

All of this "are Gibsons overpriced or not" argument aside...

If you don't want to buy a Gibson, no one is putting a gun to your head. If you think that the less expensive Japanese/Chinese guitar is right for you, I'm happy for you.
But there's no place in the market for counterfeits with another company's name on the headstock.

And this argument about it being no big deal that this $99 piece of crap has Gibson on the headstock because "I would never try to pass it off as the real thing" or "I know how to spot a fake from 20 feet"...
That's like the nutjob gun owner who says it's no big deal having that loaded gun sitting around because "I would never use it improperly". Most of us here regularly use the secondary market to pick up gear at reasonable prices. Having these illegal counterfeits out there in the marketplace is just a crime waiting to happen. You may know enough to avoid being cheated, but not everyone out there is as smart or honourable as you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> There used to be a saying that I think still holds true..."Never buy a car built on a Friday or a Monday.". And the price of the object, to me, doesn't have that much bearing on the matter. The guy doing the checking still gets paid the same amount. And probably gets bounced from line to line. The only time it might make some difference is if the custom is built, from start to finish, by the same person. If it's an assembly line product, then the human factor has more bearing than price.


No, the guys working in the custom shop do not get moved from line to line. They are long time employees with decades of experience.

I can't comment about their wage, but I doubt they are paid the same as the guys on the mass production lines.

It's really a different process and level of attention.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a brand new Gibson 60th tribute LP Goldtop, made at the Nashville plant...and it had several problems, fret wire ends were not even with the neck, Inserts that go into the body for the bridge , the one was sticking up 1/8 of an inch, the 3 way switch was shorting out, and the set up was terrible.The guitar also had the wrong volume and tone knobs on it and the wrong cavity backing plates.. 
As far as the frrets not being even, this was done at the factory, how many people run there hands down the neck and felt the sharp fret ends, This Guitar was shipped to me as soon as it was done, there was a waiting list for these, so i would rule out that this guitar sat for months and there was movement..

As far as this Fake china Gibson goes, it ended up being a better player, and i got rid of the real one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I bought a brand new Gibson 60th tribute LP Goldtop, made at the Nashville plant...and it had several problems, fret wire ends were not even with the neck, Inserts that go into the body for the bridge , the one was sticking up 1/8 of an inch, the 3 way switch was shorting out, and the set up was terrible.The guitar also had the wrong volume and tone knobs on it and the wrong cavity backing plates..
> As far as the frrets not being even, this was done at the factory, how many people run there hands down the neck and felt the sharp fret ends, This Guitar was shipped to me as soon as it was done, there was a waiting list for these, so i would rule out that this guitar sat for months and there was movement..
> 
> As far as this Fake china Gibson goes, it ended up being a better player, and i got rid of the real one.


Sorry you had such bad luck.

Why did you buy it if it had such deficiencies?

I asked my shop to send three or four examples of the guitar I wanted which was historic 1957 reissue (R7 VOS).

They were all slightly different, but all were amazing guitars.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Sorry you had such bad luck.
> 
> Why did you buy it if it had such deficiencies?
> 
> ...



I Ordered the guitar through Long and Mcquade, the closest dealer is a couple hrs away from me and they had none to try anyways., So i took a chance ordered it waited 3 months and that's what i got..


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

While I would happily buy something that looks like a Les Paul, I think it's wrong for a different company to put 'Gibson' on the headstock. Sure, let them make a Les Paul copy for a fraction of the cost, but let them also use their own brand. I wouldn't buy a fake, because I wouldn't want to reward someone's dishonesty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I Ordered the guitar through Long and Mcquade, the closest dealer is a couple hrs away from me and they had none to try anyways., So i took a chance ordered it waited 3 months and that's what i got..


Wow, well that's a drag.

My dealer is in the same city as me and had several examples of the guitar I wanted for me to try within a few days (less than a week for sure).

I was able to take one home for the night to hear it with my rig. The next day they had a slightly different variation of the guitar (dark back) for me to look at.

I didn't find a lemon in the bunch but these were all Custom Shop Historics.


----------

